# Light For A 125 Tank



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i just adquired a 125, i had a 120 before but too deep. i never had anything but flourescent lights, you know, the regular t8 or t12...im not looking to spend a fortune either. what do you tihnk? thanks


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Get some shop lights from home depot or lowes. They may not be the prettiest thing up on the tank but you can cover it with a topper or something.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

What did you want to spend?
You should be using T5; either linear or CF.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

Newt said:


> What did you want to spend?
> You should be using T5; either linear or CF.


Right now i have a four feet regular t12 and since there is a 2 feet gap i added a regular CF like the ones energy efficient for home...:-s

what do i want to spend...around 3-400 hopefully...im not desperate and don't have anything fancy in the tank now...T5 probably would be better because they don't get as hot and save energy


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm selling some T5 fixtures but they are only 48".


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

300-400 is not a bad budget for lighting. I was more under the impression you wanted out for under $100.

That being said, you should browse the for sale forum and also check out bigalsonline.com as well as drsfostersmith.com


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

With $3-400 you can get enough Giesemann Midday T5HO bulbs to fry eggs on the bottom of that tank. But you need to wire the bulbs yourself. If you can't do DIY then your only option is to buy a used light fixture if you find a 6' one for that price.

--Nikolay


----------



## Fishtory (Jan 21, 2009)

I have 2 36" nova extremes (4 bulbs each) on my 125. They're awesome.


----------

